# Looking for advice on Arrow 1800/2400 stove



## bwoelber (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi All,

I recently purchased a house that came with an Arrow 1800/2400 stove (picture attached) and hope someone can answer some questions for me.

1) How efficient is this stove compared to a modern stove?
2) How much wood/money would I probably save per year burning with a more efficient stove? I'm in Anchorage. We have cold winters and we run on natural gas. We are trying to keep the thermostat at 60 and heat up to 72 from there with wood. 
3) Where should I put my flue thermometer if we have a double walled flue pipe?
4) Any other tips or ideas with this stove?


----------



## begreen (Sep 21, 2015)

Welcome. The old Arrow is not a bad older stove. It has firebrick lining and a baffle. What has improved on modern stoves is the ability to reburn unburnt wood gases that normally go up as smoke in an old stove. This makes them more efficient and cleaner burning and that translates  to more heat and less wood burned. You need a probe thermometer to get a usable flue temp reading with double-wall vent pipe. To get the best out of the Arrow and any wood stove, only burn fully seasoned wood with an internal moisture content of <20%. Modern stoves are more particular in this regard. 

If you are thinking of getting a new replacement stove start a new thread in the main forum. Provide specifics about the house, stove location and area being heated.


----------

